# molly with white cloudy patches



## fancy face 30 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a Molly that has white cloudy patches on her, what is this and what can I do to help her? She is the only fish with this and I have no idea how she got it or what to do for her. Someone told me to up the salt in the tank but I don't know. Can anyone help me out, any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Mollies are brackish water fish that have been bred to survive in fresh water. In fresh water, however, they are more susceptible to diseases like ich. Adding salt will make them less susceptible to disease. You will also need to treat the disease they have now. If you have other fish in the tank, adding salt may not be an option (most freshwater fish can't tolerate much salt). If you have other fish, I recommend using a product called "Aquari-Sol" which works really well at improving the survivability of mollies, and it is safe for other fish (it also prevents ick and other parasites). Either way, you'll need to treat the current infection, and then employ one of the above methods to prevent it from reoccurring.


----------

